# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Zapalenie brzegów powiek/dysfukcja gruczołów meiboma

## mich4l

Witam

Mam problem z oczami od ok 5 lat, teraz mam 21 lat. Początkowo okulista leczył mnie na zapalenie spojówek - trwało to ok. 1 miesiąca - bez większych rezultatów , ale okulista mówił ,, korzystnie, proszę nadal stosować kropelki'' i przepisywał jakieś kolejne). 

Potem inna okulistka mówiła że to alergia i przepisała allergocrom który nic nie pomógł... Ten pierwszy okulista zrobił mi test łzowy który wyszedł pozytywnie bo podczas ziewania, lub płaczu moje oczy są pełne łez więc nie jest to wina warstwy wodnej łez a wydaje mi się że warstwa lipidowa jest zaburzona ( MGD - dysfunkcja gruczołów meiboma lub innych).

W lublinie dobra okulistka zobaczyła moje oczy i stwierdziła zapalenie brzegów powiek oraz przemywanie oczu płynem blephasol ( tylko tyle). Nie kazała robić ciepłych okładów , a samo przemywanie blephasolem nie wiele pomagało... Początkowo powiedziała że jej to wygląda na demodex i żebym zrobił badanie w tym kierunku. Zrobiłem to badanie z wynikiem negatywnym, wrociłem jeszcze raz do okulistki a ona powiedziała że to musi być demodex ( rzęsy poskręcane w ,, miotełki'') . Powtórzyłem badanie i znowu z wynikiem negatywnym więc to nie jest wina tego roztocza... Badanie robiłem w luxmed lublin...


 Poza tym w lewym oku mam w środku na spojówce takie małe pęcherzyki ropne i nie jest to żadna gradówka bo to są małe krostki które ropieją i z tego co czytałem to trzeba robić gorące okłady i powinny zniknąć bo to jest powikłanie po zapaleniu powiek ( chronicznym)...




Teraz tak : Zastanawiam się aby pójść do najlepszego okulisty w Polsce ( jednego z najlepszych ) - J. Szaflika. Czy warto wydać te 400 zł + ( 200 na dojazd) czy sobie odpuścić? Czy mogę mieć nadzieje że on powie mi coś nowego ? Z tego co czytałem to tego nie da się wyleczyć ale można utrzymać pod kontrolą itp .... To jest dla mnie bardzo uciążliwe i skutecznie uprzykrza mi moje życie. 

Codziennie rano w oczach znajduje się wydzielina ( szczególnie w lewym oku ) .

Będe wdzięczny za pomoc.

----------


## ewa11

Witam.
Czytając Pana Problem to tak jak bym czytała o swoim.Byłam u doktora Szaflika i ten powiedział że to alergia. Byłam u dr. Rózyckiego najlepszego specjalisty warszawskiego zajmującego  sie problemem kanalików łzowych i powiedział że jestem psychicznie wytrącona i powinnam leczyć sie u dobrego psychologa. Leczyć się jeszcze będę napewno jak mi nic nie pomoże bo jak na razie nic nie pomaga. Polecam dr. Stawowskiego lekarza leczącego na NFZ czyli za darmo. Przyjmuje on w Białymstoku i wierzę mu bo to jest demodex i trzeba iść w tym kierunku. Pozdrawiam

----------


## R0VINA

ech, u mnie w sumie bardzo podobnie. Leczono mnie na zapalenie spojowek, potem bylo ze alergia i nie wiadomo co jeszcze. Na nuzenca oczywiscie nikt nie wpadl. Dopiero przy kolejnej wizycie u kolejnego okulisty lekarka wziela mi do zbadania rzesy i okazalo sie ze to to cudo. Stosowalem wtedy przez pare tygodni demoxoft i było ok. Teraz tez profilaktycznie przemywam sobie tym oczy co jakis czas zeby to swinstwo nie wrocilo

----------


## sevilla

A co to za p;lyn? Jest na recepte?

----------


## R0VINA

nie, mozesz go kupić w sumie w większości aptek. Jest plyn i żel. I chyba też chusteczki, ale ich akurat nie używalem

----------


## mich4l

Na prawdę pomaga wam ten płyn - demoxoft? Słyszałem że tego nużeńca bardzo ciężko wytępić , nawet mocne antybiotyki nie dają rady , a jak już to on powraca po jakimś czasie...

U mnie nie wyszedł demodex ale mam zatkane gruczoły meiboma i muszę pić siemie lniane, zażywać kwasy omega 3 i wyciskać wydzielinę z tych gruczołów. To mi pomaga ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepszy w Polsce ? A kto ich tak określa ? Chodziłem do najlepszych w mojej okolicy. Leczyli mnie antybiotykami a gałkę oczną miałem aż czerwoną od krwi. Dopiero trafiłem na cichą starszą Panią doktor, która posadziła mnie na fotelu, spojrzała "w powiększeniu" na oko, znieczuliła oko aerozolem i po prostu wycisnęła zawartość gruczołu łojowego. Cała wizyta trwała 10 minut. Na moją zdziwioną reakcję tylko się uśmiechnęła. Teraz chodzę do niej na ten zabieg co 2 miesiące - nie mam żadnych problemów z oczami, nie stosuję żadnych kropli. Obdzwoniłem dosłownie wszystkich okulistów w promieniu 20 kilometrów żeby znaleźć kogoś bliżej (do mojej Pani doktor jeżdżę 100 km w jedną stronę), ale każdy z tych niedouczonych ćwoków tylko mnie wyśmiewał i wygadywał pierdoły. Mówiąc krótko od dwóch lat mam spokój z oczami. A technicznie wyglądało to tak: za pomocą miniaturowej łopatki i jakiegoś patyczka z wacikiem po prostu je wyciskała jak przysłowiowe wągry. Trochę to boli, ale da się wytrzymać. Samych kanalików jest zaś po kilkanaście na dolnej i górnej powiece. Mówiąc krótko lekarze, poza nielicznymi wyjątkami to niedouczona banda która nie wiadomo po co wybrała medycynę, a jest tyle odpowiednich dla nich zawodów np. brukarstwo, kopanie dołów, sprzątanie...itp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=Nie zarejestrowany;167792]Najlepszy w Polsce ? A kto ich tak określa ? Chodziłem do najlepszych w mojej okolicy. Leczyli mnie antybiotykami a gałkę oczną miałem aż czerwoną od krwi. Dopiero trafiłem na cichą starszą Panią doktor, która posadziła mnie na fotelu, spojrzała "w powiększeniu" na oko, znieczuliła oko aerozolem i po prostu wycisnęła zawartość gruczołu łojowego. Cała wizyta trwała 10 minut. Na moją zdziwioną reakcję tylko się uśmiechnęła. Teraz chodzę do niej na ten zabieg co 2 miesiące - nie mam żadnych problemów z oczami, nie stosuję żadnych kropli. Obdzwoniłem dosłownie wszystkich okulistów w promieniu 20 kilometrów żeby znaleźć kogoś bliżej (do mojej Pani doktor jeżdżę 100 km w jedną stronę), ale każdy z tych niedouczonych ćwoków tylko mnie wyśmiewał i wygadywał pierdoły. Mówiąc krótko od dwóch lat mam spokój z oczami. A technicznie wyglądało to tak: za pomocą miniaturowej łopatki i jakiegoś patyczka z wacikiem po prostu je wyciskała jak przysłowiowe wągry. Trochę to boli, ale da się wytrzymać. Samych kanalików jest zaś po kilkanaście na dolnej i górnej powiece. Mówiąc krótko lekarze, poza nielicznymi wyjątkami to niedouczona banda która nie wiadomo po co wybrała medycynę, a jest tyle odpowiednich dla nich zawodów np. brukarstwo, kopanie dołów, sprzątanie...itp.[/QUOTE
Czy mogę prosić namiary do tej lekarki?

----------


## olka654

Czy, jeśli mam zapalenie brzegów powiek, to może być to objaw zarażenia nużeńcem? Chciałabym, aby lekarz zbadał mnie w tym kierunku, ale nie wiem, czy dobrze myślę. Ciekawe informacje znalazłam na stronie Centrum Walki z Nużeńcem, przypadkiem. Troszkę mnie to martwi.

----------


## elizjusz

Olka , zdarza się że niestety wiele chorób , które mamy są efektem istnienia pasożytów w naszym organizmie . Co do dobrego okulisty w Warszawie , to nie wiem jak reszta , ale bardzo dobrym gabinetem jest Dzięgielewska Instytut Oka . Sa tu świetni specjaliści okuliści , zwłaszcza pani dr Monika Dzięgielewska .

----------


## kk1921

> Najlepszy w Polsce ? A kto ich tak określa ? Chodziłem do najlepszych w mojej okolicy. Leczyli mnie antybiotykami a gałkę oczną miałem aż czerwoną od krwi. Dopiero trafiłem na cichą starszą Panią doktor, która posadziła mnie na fotelu, spojrzała "w powiększeniu" na oko, znieczuliła oko aerozolem i po prostu wycisnęła zawartość gruczołu łojowego. Cała wizyta trwała 10 minut. Na moją zdziwioną reakcję tylko się uśmiechnęła. Teraz chodzę do niej na ten zabieg co 2 miesiące - nie mam żadnych problemów z oczami, nie stosuję żadnych kropli. Obdzwoniłem dosłownie wszystkich okulistów w promieniu 20 kilometrów żeby znaleźć kogoś bliżej (do mojej Pani doktor jeżdżę 100 km w jedną stronę), ale każdy z tych niedouczonych ćwoków tylko mnie wyśmiewał i wygadywał pierdoły. Mówiąc krótko od dwóch lat mam spokój z oczami. A technicznie wyglądało to tak: za pomocą miniaturowej łopatki i jakiegoś patyczka z wacikiem po prostu je wyciskała jak przysłowiowe wągry. Trochę to boli, ale da się wytrzymać. Samych kanalików jest zaś po kilkanaście na dolnej i górnej powiece. Mówiąc krótko lekarze, poza nielicznymi wyjątkami to niedouczona banda która nie wiadomo po co wybrała medycynę, a jest tyle odpowiednich dla nich zawodów np. brukarstwo, kopanie dołów, sprzątanie...itp.


Mam to samo i tak samo.
4 miesiące 6 różnych specjalistów okulistów prywatnie oczywiście aż tu nagle starsza pani wycisneła mi gruczoły i jak nowo narodzony

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gdzie przyjmuje taki okulista ??

----------


## AdelaNoriega

wg mnie tak jak piszą niektóre osoby warto wybrać się do Dzięgielewska Instytutu Oka ( jak ktoś jest z warszawy oczywiście ) . Leczą tutaj różnego rodzaju schorzenia związane z oczami . Przede wszystkim dysponują tutaj nowoczesnym sprzętem i mają bardzo dobre podejście do pacjenta . nie zbywają go tylko leczą jak należy . Sama jestem tego przykładem .

----------


## damian992

U mnie zapalenie brzegów powiek było objawem zarażenia pasożytem. Jak sobie poradziłem? Dobry lekarz i wiedza o chorobie, którą zdobyłem na stronie Centrum Walki z Nużeńcem. Naprawdę to wystarczyło, aby wszystko wróciło do normy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> wg mnie tak jak piszą niektóre osoby warto wybrać się do Dzięgielewska Instytutu Oka ( jak ktoś jest z warszawy oczywiście ) . Leczą tutaj różnego rodzaju schorzenia związane z oczami . Przede wszystkim dysponują tutaj nowoczesnym sprzętem i mają bardzo dobre podejście do pacjenta . nie zbywają go tylko leczą jak należy . Sama jestem tego przykładem .


tak,to prawda z tym Instytutem,widziało mnie 6 okulistów do chwili dotarcia do Instytutu,kazdy z odrębna sprawą ,lekcewazyli objawy swiądu i zgrubienia powieki ,ktore nie było gradówką.,tu leczenie jest kompleksowe ,ale nie wydaje mi się zeby całe zycie wyciskac gruczoły Meibona ,trzenba ustalic dlaczego tak się dzieje,,gruczoły te moga ulec zniszczeniu i wtedy będzie gorszy problem ,takie badania mozna zrobic w Instytucie ,nistety,odwiedzanie pojedynczych okulistow bez zaplecza sprzętowego jest wyciąganiem pieniędzy z ludzi ,lekarz będzie tylko zapisywal kolejne krople a nic to nie da jak u mnie było

----------


## Torba55

Dokładnie , wyciąganie od ludzie pieniędzy i tyle :/ A tak przynajmniej właśnie w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka jest  wielu specjalistów i bogatym i bardzo dobrym sprzętem  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Najlepszy w Polsce ? A kto ich tak określa ? Chodziłem do najlepszych w mojej okolicy. Leczyli mnie antybiotykami a gałkę oczną miałem aż czerwoną od krwi. Dopiero trafiłem na cichą starszą Panią doktor, która posadziła mnie na fotelu, spojrzała "w powiększeniu" na oko, znieczuliła oko aerozolem i po prostu wycisnęła zawartość gruczołu łojowego. Cała wizyta trwała 10 minut. Na moją zdziwioną reakcję tylko się uśmiechnęła. Teraz chodzę do niej na ten zabieg co 2 miesiące - nie mam żadnych problemów z oczami, nie stosuję żadnych kropli. Obdzwoniłem dosłownie wszystkich okulistów w promieniu 20 kilometrów żeby znaleźć kogoś bliżej (do mojej Pani doktor jeżdżę 100 km w jedną stronę), ale każdy z tych niedouczonych ćwoków tylko mnie wyśmiewał i wygadywał pierdoły. Mówiąc krótko od dwóch lat mam spokój z oczami. A technicznie wyglądało to tak: za pomocą miniaturowej łopatki i jakiegoś patyczka z wacikiem po prostu je wyciskała jak przysłowiowe wągry. Trochę to boli, ale da się wytrzymać. Samych kanalików jest zaś po kilkanaście na dolnej i górnej powiece. Mówiąc krótko lekarze, poza nielicznymi wyjątkami to niedouczona banda która nie wiadomo po co wybrała medycynę, a jest tyle odpowiednich dla nich zawodów np. brukarstwo, kopanie dołów, sprzątanie...itp.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
który lekarz  w Polsce  oczyści mi  gruczoły mejboma?? tel 696215361,eco.mana@gmail.com Proszę

----------


## Joanna Cebula

W Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka miałam usuwaną gradówke, z kolei mojej córce przeprowadzano zabieg usunięcia zaćmy. Nie wiem jak to wygląda z gruczołami meiboma. Wiem, ze stosuję sie specjalna pesete do udrożniania takich gruczołów. A wspomniana klinike bardzo polecam ze względu na pelen profesjonalizm i dobre podejście do pacjentów.

----------


## NataliaB

> W Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka miałam usuwaną gradówke, z kolei mojej córce przeprowadzano zabieg usunięcia zaćmy. Nie wiem jak to wygląda z gruczołami meiboma. Wiem, ze stosuję sie specjalna pesete do udrożniania takich gruczołów. A wspomniana klinike bardzo polecam ze względu na pelen profesjonalizm i dobre podejście do pacjentów.


Nie ma nic gorszego niż zapalenie brzegów powiek :/ Taka prawda.  Ja tez mialam we wspomnianej klinice zabieg blefaroplastyki  :Wink:

----------


## OlgaMa

Nie ma chyba nic gorszego niż zatkane gruczoły. albo np posoczewkowe zapalenie spojówek, które ja miałam :/ A w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka miałam laserowa korekcje wzroku EBK.

----------


## DorotaKrol

Tutaj najlepiej pomoże jakis dobry okulista, odpowiednie badania.  :Frown:  Ogólnie to schorzenie jest  bardzo uciążliwe. Co do klinik to jak ktos mieszka w warszawie to bardzo polecam Dzięgielewska Instytut Oka. Pracuja tutaj najlepsi okuliści.

----------


## Piniata88

> Tutaj najlepiej pomoże jakis dobry okulista, odpowiednie badania.  Ogólnie to schorzenie jest  bardzo uciążliwe. Co do klinik to jak ktos mieszka w warszawie to bardzo polecam Dzięgielewska Instytut Oka. Pracuja tutaj najlepsi okuliści.


Pani dr bardzo pomogla mojemu synowi podczas zaćmy wrodzonej. Miał operacje i dzieki temu widzi.

----------


## KarolinaLL

Najlepszym miejscem gdzie kompleksowo zbadasz i wyleczysz problemy z oczami jest SPEKTRUM Ośrodek Okulistyki Klinicznej. Przyjmują tam świetni lekarze, a sam ośrodek jest nowoczesny i świetnie wyposażony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bliska mi osoba bardzo źle radzi sobie z problemem dysfunkcji gruczołów Maiboma. Unika rozmów, chowa się podczas pielęgnacji. Czy ktoś z Was zechciałby mi powiedzieć, co czuję osoba z tym schorzeniem, w jakich porach dnia, jakie są to objawy?

----------


## Karola4lo

Najlepszą opiekę okulistyczną oferuje Krakowskie Centrum Okulistyki OCULUS. Polecam skonsultować problemy ze wzrokiem właśnie w tym ośrodku.

----------

